# turkey hunting around the snowbasin ski area



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey I was curious if anyone has ever hunted the forest around the Snowbasin ski area. I'm not talking the area right around the resort i mean off the road stops down a bit east of the resort as you are going back to Pine view Reservoir, just off Snow Basin Rd. 226 See attached map!!

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...179,-111.83567&spn=0.042158,0.077248&t=h&z=14


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

90% of the area you have marked "Huntable" is actually private. The 10% that is open is heavily used by hikers, bikers, and tree huggers. Don't ask me how National Forest just becomes private every now and then, but it does. 
If you need specifics on the public stuff feel free to PM me


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't even think that it's worth your time. as was said prior, the only area that you can hunt, isn't safe......at least for other people. Hikers/bikers are EVERYWHERE in that area.


----------

